# Canon EF 28-135mm autofocusing problems



## Ulriksen (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey!

I just started having some autofocusing problems with my Canon EF 28-135mm IS USM. The problem is that it jerks back and forth for a while until it catches onto something, it can take everywhere from .5seconds to never...

Any suggestion or past experiences related to this?

Thank you!


----------

